# Aristo dash 9 question



## csx381 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have several aristocraft dash 9 locomotives and they all do this..... the smoke units only run so long then stop. I imagine that it is to keep them from burning up; but it seems they would be able to run a lot longer than they do. I would estimate they run for a few minutes and quit. I put several drops of smoke fluid in them...wondering if I don't put enough in them. Additionally I have a u 25 that quit smoking.....any idea where to get a new smoke unit and how hard is it to replace?

Thanks
CSX 381 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Those smoke units can take a lot of fluid, a few drops will only wet the wick, it must sit in lots of fluid. 

The manual has instructions for the max allowed, 50 drops!! 

Minimum is 25 drops.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also make sure you do not over fill them as it will cause problems down the road. AC dose now include a small syringe with new locos that will provide the correct measured amount of smoke fluid. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

different fluids make different size drops. 

Empty it will take 3.5 cc... it will actually take 4, but then any movement will spill it out. 

Get a syringe that has cc/ml markings. 

If it is in good condition it will shut off automatically when out of fluid. Even if out of fluid, it will run for about 5 minutes or so when first turned on. 

You might want to read my page on them: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>** 

Greg*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

For the dash 9, you need like 3ml of fluid. Counting drops won't do it. 

I use a pipette I got at Hobby Lobby back in the science toys to measure it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are all the same. We've tested extensively, between RJ and Phil Zane and I, we tested about 25-30 smoke units. 3.5 ml fits fine. 4 ml is to the top. 

Greg


----------



## csx381 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for all the responses.i will get something to measure it.

Grey 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## MTH FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

would a board in a sd-45 be the same as the dash -9 I amconverting a sd45 to mth and it calls for replaceing the board with a mth board soooooo i will hve an extra sd45 board 

ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed, it's the best practice to start a new thread for a new topic. Don't be afraid to do this. It's much better etiquette than hijacking a thread on a completely different subject. And no, the boards are different. Start the new thread and I'll point you to some more info. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## MTH FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

greg sorry if I offended your senciablites but not try ing tohijack any thing I didnot read the top part of this thread i assumed ( my fault) thathis was the person who earlier was wanting a board for a dash -9 and I am con verting 3 sd-45s to mth and am going to have 3 perfectly good sd 45 boards from my per spective i don care to learn any thing about arsto s boards as i am only concerned with mth boards


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not my sensibilities. Years of forum etiquette. Just you will get more and better responses with a thread with an appropriate name. 

One huge benefit of this site is it being like a big "encyclopedia" of information. When you start mixing topics on the same thread, searching for information becomes much harder, because now the thread topic has nothing to do with the contents. 

So I will answer your question, google "George Schreyer", find his site (and bookmark it), and he has the schematics of the circuit boards you asked about. Looking at the schematics, you will be able to tell if you can accomplish what you want. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## MTH FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

Greg I really don't have a question all i wanted to do was supply the person with a board if he could use it 
ed


----------



## MTH FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

Greg I really don't have a question all i wanted to do was supply the person with a board if he could use it 
ed


----------



## MTH FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

Greg I really don't have a question all i wanted to do was supply the person with a board if he could use it 
ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so the smoke unit is not on the main board, it has it's own board. 

He asked about the smoke units, not the main board. 

You said: "would a board in a sd-45 be the same..." 

Maybe you meant "is the smoke unit in a SD45 the same as the U25B".... 

Then I understand... your post looked like an entirely new question. 

I don't think the U25B smoke unit is the same. 

You can buy replacement smoke units from virtually any Aristo dealer, or you can go direct to Aristo. I would order one from RLD hobbies, you won't have to pay list price. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## MTH FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

greg I was responding to an earlier thread where someone tried to order a part from Aristo and was no happy with rheir responce they aske if anyone would have a board for a dash 9 i have 3 from an SD45 not a u boat if it would work as they use the same motors if not so be it if so iI will be it happy to send them one. otherwise to the junk box they go the engines I am removeing them from have been used less than 15 min each I hope you and the person who started this thread accept my i 
I am sorry just trying to help o someone 
ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand, you were responding to a different thread. Cool that you want to help someone, but just further reinforces the fact that people can become confused if you "hijack" a thread, i.e. take the answers and posts away from the main thread content. 

I was really trying to figure out your responses, re-reading the thread, etc. Could not figure out where your comment applied. If I could not, probably others would be confused also. 

Bottom line again, keep it simple, keep the responses to the thread in hand, start a new one whenever you have a new topic.. This forum can be a wonderful reference, when the topic of the thread matches the content. 

Start as many new threads as you have questions or comments. The worst that can happen is no one has an answer. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## MTH FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

I was here before you greg under another name . i am also on several other forums with you too don't let that hallo get tooo tight now 
ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope no "halo", just inviting you to post as many topics as you want. The forum is of benefit for us all. 

Recent activity has indicated that many people posting in the beginners forum are concerned about making new threads. 

If you are an old timer, you are not restricted to the beginners forum. Nor do you have to hide your identity, unless it's better so you can make snide comments about my halo anonomously? 



Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

anonomously?


----------



## MTH FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

i follow your threads and 95 percent of the tim i agree with you but your people skills are totally lacking what are you trying to say I wasn't beeing snide i thought i was pretty direct i am not hidding least of all from you why is it that every forum you get on you start this crap 
ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice... I see your people skills are exemplary. What is it about glass houses? 

Sure you are hiding. 

Greg


----------

